
First US death from Covid-19 confirmed in Washington state - doppp
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/world/first-covid-19-coronavirus-death-on-us-soil-in-washington-state-12486772?cid=telegram_cna_social_28112017_cna
======
Thereminist
(Shameless plus) COVID-19 latest statistics:
[https://coronavirus.gg/](https://coronavirus.gg/)

